#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Wie herinnert zich dit nog

## olvaar_be

18 juni 1991 : Eureka event of excellence.

In de gietende regen ..

Ik denk dat Flashlight deze verlichting deed..

Wij deden destijds de scansturing (Clay paky golden en super scan) via PC (286) COLIPRO (van de firma R&D international) nu wel beter gekend als "...."-console (verdeeld door martin)











Mooi hé  :Smile:

----------


## dabassman

Kan je me eens vertellen hoeveel parren er gebruikt werden. Ben er erg beneiuwd naar maar niet echt zin om heel lang te gaan tellen en jij heb het misschien gewoon op een lijstje staan.

Bas Hooooooooooooii

----------


## jobje10

even tellen&gt;&gt;800 parren

----------


## MatthiasB

welke golden scan's waren dat in die tijd ?

----------


## - -Niels- -

Jemig, wat een groots festijn!!! Ziet er wel gaaf uit!





> citaat:even tellen&gt;&gt;800 parren



!!!

----------


## driesmees

Ook wel een paar agregaatjes draaien denk ik, 

OEPS, full on!

----------


## olvaar_be

De eerste Golden scan (stond nog pulsar op.. niet clay paky), en de eerste superscan (stond wel al clay paky op) ... versie "1" .. met PMX, dacht ik ..

De eerste golden scan had strobe-shutter, iris, 6 kleuren (dacht ik) , 6 gobo's .. en pan / tilt (afneembaar)
Kostte toen 8 a 9000 eurotjes

Super scan is vergelijkbaar met de golden scan 3  .. met focus regeling en CMY-mixer (ja ja in 1991 al)

Alle bij 1200W HMI lampje

----------


## olvaar_be

DE kleuren op de gebouwen (achterkant) werd gedaan met Colormag kleurenscrollers ...

Ik weet niet of dat nog bestaat .. (kleuren filter was 1 vierkante meter per kleur [:-)]
Met een 5kW flood eronder ..

----------


## Joost van Ens

was dit destijds het optreden van vangalis?

groeten

----------


## djbirdie

wow..... das groot!!

----------


## dj-frog

nou op het rechte stuk zitten naar mijn telling zoown 256 parretjes dat 2keer is 512 + 240 + 2*29 = 810 parretjes 

dus ongeveer 810 parretjes hangen er in die M 

groetjes joentjah

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dat ga je ook echt tellen, hè [ :Embarrassment: )]

Nja, iig zijn het er best wel veel [8D]

Weet iemand _waar_ dit is gehouden? En lachuh dat boven die 'M' een klassiek getint tympanon hangt, nog een speciale reden? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] Het geheel ziet er op de laatste foto ook als een Dorische tempel uit (voor de klassiekers onder ons)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Willyberry

Pffffff!!!!

Waar?????? Staat toch wel geloof ik met hele grote letters op de 3e foto!! Misschien dat als je de rest van de gebouwen kent het je sneller opvalt. Ik kan me nog een heel klein beetje herinneren dat ik daar als junior op de kade stond. Was dit festival toen opgezet voor het afbreken van de trein-brug over de maas? En maakten ze toen ook gebruik van een groene laser? (dacht ik......:-S )

----------


## MatthiasB

vroeg me serieus af welke goldenscan's het waren omdat ik die ooit zo dure dingen een tijd geleden heb gekocht voor 200 euro voor 2 deze van mij staat wel al clay packy op

----------


## olvaar_be

@joost .. Dat was inderdaad een optreden VanGelis .. voor Eureka .. de E (etha) staat voor Eureka .. is geen 'M' .. Was destijds Live op Veronica (ja je kon dat destijds in Belgie ook nog ontvangen [:-] )

@Matthias : Dat kan inderdaad .. De allereersten van deze reeks stond Pulsar op, daarna stond er Clay Paky op en op de internals/printen staat/stond nog steeds 'Pulsar-Group' of zoiets .. Je moet maar eens kijken ..

----------


## MatthiasB

zal ik zeker is doen al heb ik hem al open gehad maar was me nog niet opgevallen

----------


## jurjen_barel

@Willyberry: kijk _jij_ maar eens goed op de foto. Het schip wat daar voor anker ligt heet de Rotterdam, dus wat jij beweert is dat als het schip naar een ander land vaart, het dus ook maar meteen Rotterdam moet zijn? Toevallig weet ik niet zoveel van schepen, dus wist ik niet of deze vast in zijn thuishaven lag. Volg je t nog, of is dit niveau te hoog voor je gegrepen? [ :Embarrassment: )]

@Olvaar: hoofdlettter etha is de H de gekantelde M is dan de hoofdletter sigma. De enige andere E die me te binnen schiet is de epsilon, bedoel je die soms? Ik heb Grieks, dus ik kan het weten. Nu jij weer  :Wink:

----------


## Joost van Ens

Nu kan ik de plaat wel helemaal mis slaan, maar was dit dan niet 1 van de klussen waar ons forumlid mac g iets met het geluid van doen had?

weet wel dat ik destijds genoten heb op tv.
(kwam toen nog niet zo vaak in rotterdam)

was wel zeker de moeite waard en die lazers waren er idd ook.

joost

----------


## olvaar_be

@jurjen : (Nu jij weer) .. dan zal het sigma zijn .. Zo'n Somteken ...

In 1991 was dit Hét van Hét .. nu zou het een gewoon feestje kunnen zijn (allee als ge al die parcans nie had gezien)

in 2000 is de hamvraag : 'En hoeveel moving heads ? 250 of 300 ? [:-)]' times have changed ...

----------


## showband

Ik meen me wel te herrineren dat het geluid een prestigeprojekt was van Stage accompany. En dat er bergen blauwe kasten stonden maar het laag totaal niet aan de overkant aankwam.

Was zelf niet bij het geluid betrokken maar meen me (van wél betrokkenen) de opmerking te herrinneren dat er op het laatste moment nog W-bins zijn bijgezet...._stiekum_

Mac? weet jij het fijne van? [8)]
Het moet wel wat stroom hebben verbruikt. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

In dezelfde periode nog betrokken geweest bij 1000-drummers.

----------


## Jurrie

Waar zijn die goldenscans gebleven?...

----------


## jakobjan

Ons aller Stage accompany had er toen een stuk of paar Performer set's rond drijven  :Smile: ,  Ik heb er zo geen foto van maar heb ze wel gezien,   eeen blauwe muur.

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> @Willyberry: kijk _jij_ maar eens goed op de foto. Het schip wat daar voor anker ligt heet de Rotterdam, dus wat jij beweert is dat als het schip naar een ander land vaart, het dus ook maar meteen Rotterdam moet zijn? Toevallig weet ik niet zoveel van schepen, dus wist ik niet of deze vast in zijn thuishaven lag. Volg je t nog, of is dit niveau te hoog voor je gegrepen? [)]
> 
> @Olvaar: hoofdlettter etha is de H de gekantelde M is dan de hoofdletter sigma. De enige andere E die me te binnen schiet is de epsilon, bedoel je die soms? Ik heb Grieks, dus ik kan het weten. Nu jij weer



Jurjen... Niet altijd te persoonlijk worden, en iets minder arrogant tegenover collega's met jarenlange ervaring... Voor je carriere alleen maar goed...

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jakobjan_
> 
> Ons aller Stage accompany had er toen een stuk of paar Performer set's rond drijven ,  Ik heb er zo geen foto van maar heb ze wel gezien,   eeen blauwe muur.



was wel wat toendertijd ..

ooit heb ik een verhaal gehoord over bouwers van s.a. die zo slim waren om een erg grote stack strak op het kantje van een ponton te plaatsen.
wat vervolgens omkieperde..
ook iets gehoord over kabels die door de rivier gelegd zouden zijn,
om de vaart niet nog eens te stremmen zouden die gekapt zijn bij het opruimen van de spullen.

waar of niet waar??

----------


## Willyberry

> citaat:Willyberry: Misschien dat als je de rest van de gebouwen kent het je sneller opvalt



@jurjen_barel LEES eens voor Gij gelijk uitvalt. Als dit misschien ietsiepietsie raar stond vermeld kan ik dit best begrijpen maar voor de "Rotterdam-leken" onder ons had ik bovenstaand citaat erbij vermeld. Maar is inderdaad te hoog gegrepen voor me......!?! Turn me on baby.... lol

Ok, einde discussie "waar?" verhaal....

----------


## kokkie

Kabels over de bodem van de Maas? Die mogen dan wel langs een stevige staalkabel zijn vastgezet, want de stroming is daar behoorlijk sterk.
Ik was er niet bij, maar dat is toch mijn eerste ingeving. 
Mijn idee: aggregaat ook op het ponten en de signalen met zenders.

----------


## olvaar_be

Hi hi .. kokkie .. Er stonden 9 Aggregaten (lees: opleggers) .. waarvan een paar reserve ... Met een hels geluid .. 
Geen Wonder dat SA daar zo'n hoge mooie blauwe Stackjes neerplantte  :Smile: 

Als die parretjes aangingen, dan zag je die torens (zie achteraan foto) niemeer staan van de enorme zwarte rookpluim die uit die groepjes kwam kwam .. Een Megawattje ?

Signalen was toen nog 0-10V of PMX .. nog geen DMX .. laat staan draadloos .. hi hi

Wil je nog wat goedkope multikabel .. ik weet nog wel wat metertjes liggen .. ze kunnen wel een beetje groen zien 
dus som : 



> citaat: ook iets gehoord over kabels die door de rivier gelegd zouden zijn,
> om de vaart niet nog eens te stremmen zouden die gekapt zijn bij het opruimen van de spullen.



 KLOPT !

----------


## olvaar_be

Voor meer inlichtingen kijk ook hier eens .. met de history op R&D international  :Smile: 
Er zal voor de meesten wel een lichtje (par-tje ?) gaan branden ...

http://www.caseconsole.com/company/history.htm

Als er gesproken wordt over "A few Computer wizards and engineers " dan bedoelt men mijn vader (en zijn studenten)

Hij is ermee gestopt in 1992 .. Een van zijn student doet nog steeds mee in het hele gebeuren .. (Zit nu ook achter de MAXXYZ)
(moest eigenlijk 'onder contract' stoppen voor minstens 10jaar , maar dat heeft mijn vader door de vingers gezien)

Intussen heb ik geen lampje meer gezien (enkel geluid).. tot vorig jaar, terug stillekes begonnen met belichting .. heb al wat lampjes bij elkaar gesprokkeld  :Wink:  ... Ammaaai , en da's nog steeeeeds DUUR  :Smile: 

Mvg.
Peter

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> Jurjen... Niet altijd te persoonlijk worden, en iets minder arrogant tegenover collega's met jarenlange ervaring... Voor je carriere alleen maar goed...



Hij bracht het alsof het het een van de meest logische dingen op aarde was, ik vond dat niet zo. Maar verder allemaal even goede vrienden. :Wink: 

En trouwens: Willyberry is nu ook weer niet zo oud (23)

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> En trouwens: Willyberry is nu ook weer niet zo oud (23)



Het gaat niet enkel om leeftijd... Als jij in elk mogelijk topic gaat lopen vertellen dat je grieks en latijn hebt op school, gaan er vroeg of laat mensen tegen aan lopen trappen... Bescheidenheid siert de mens  :Wink:

----------


## sompi

was dit niet gedaan door een Belgische Firma 
zie site www.globeshowcenter.com

----------


## Carl

Het is inderdaad in Rotterdam, de straat achter het podium heet de Boompjes, is het verlengde van de Maasboulevard.
Dat van die W-bins is inderdaad ook waar, door een bekende Rotterdamse firma.
Ook dat verhaal van de kabels heb ik destijds ook gehoord, het was toe te koud voor een zwembroek  :Wink: 
Het is inderdaad de hoofdletter Sigma.
SA vertelde toentertijd dat dit het grootste geluidsysteem ooit ter wereld gebruikt was. Het zou 500 MW geweest zijn.
De geluidskwaliteit was inderdaad om te janken, daar kreeg Vangelis de schuld van, hij zou hebben bepaald hoe hard het mocht???
Aan de overkant van het water was het gewoon slecht (Maaskade op het Noordereiland), achter het podium, op de Boompjes ging het wel, al was het niet echt goed.

----------


## olvaar_be

Ik heb hier de 'Credits' teruggevonden op het internet, misschien staan er wel bekenden of forumleden tussen.

Het is wel een hele waslijst  :Smile: 



Production Supervisors: Arno Geul, Friedwart Barfod

Production Team: Mireille Berg,Ruud Koornstra sr.,Geert-Jan Verwiel,Marion Versluys,Annemieke Wapperom,Dankert Westbroek

Commercial Production: Ruud Koornstra jr.

Show Director: Rene van de Water

Assistants Show Direction: Ria de Vrankrijker,Rob Valkenburg

Assistance Production: John Brussel, Serge Lubbe, Dick Vos

Lasers: Frequence, Manuel Michiels

Sound Supervisor: Ed Wijnker

Accoustic Design: Ben Kok

Technical Sound Production: Andries Roosien

Stage Manager Sound: Ben Haaksman 

Marketing Sound: Jos Peeters

Electricians : Willem Meijering,Steffen Vink,Joop Heijnraets

Rigging & Trussing: Mike Crisp

T.V. Light: Bertrand Bois D'Enghien,Show Light, Hans Schelfhout 

Super Scans: Yves de Schrijver 

Technical Feasibility &Structural Design: Mike Crisp 

Technical Light Team: Tony Winter, Mike Crisp, Bertrand Bois D'Enghien, Hans Schelfhout, Yves de Schrijver, Marc van Gorp, Jeroen Padberg, Philip de Martin, Jean van Braeckel, Steven Moonens, Erwin de Bisschop 

Laser Team: Manuel Michiels, Serge Robert, Frits Raeymaekers, Louis van Waversveld, Johan Gheeraert, Pascal Morys, Alan Collyns, Tim Fothergill, Paul Green, Chris Forbes

Arena Yision Team: Jeroen van Beek, Didier Streel, Charles Schuremans, Laurent Dumon

Follow Spots Team: Filip Toemaes, Dietrich Lerooy, Isabel Daeninck, Veerle Mortele, William Verleyen, Luc Peters, Dirk Cocquyt, Ronny Sanders, Christof van Hoorick, Franky Steets, Pascal Vandriessche, Filip Dewin, Marc Vercoutere, Guiseppe Etz, Adviesburo Winkelman

Decor Realisation & Artistic Drawings : Hans Backaert, Henrik de Witte, Piet de Koninck, Kurt Heerman

Follow Spots: Robert Juliat and Super Trooper (USA)

Rotterdam Skyline Light: Area Vision ( Philips Netherland)

AII Sky-Lights: Space Cannon Engineering (Italy) 

Computer Light Controls: *G.S.C. Colipro (computer light programming)*

Dimmerpacks: G.S.C. Silicon Controls and Celco

Show Engineer: Cees Lether 

Rode Kruis Rotterdam

Communication Fadlities: Arend-Jan Steenhuizen, Frits v. Leeuwen, Rob Ringoir, Joop Syaranamual, Ger Brouwer, Rens Vuyk

Show Partidpants: Ton v/d Knaap, Henk Bakker, Korporaal der Mariniers
Algemeen: Andre Menning, Korporaal der Mariniers, Verbindingsdienst Rob Nels, Marinier 1 : Robert Pool, Marinier 1 : Franklin Pieternella, Cor Mast, Daaf de Geus, Frans Kleinjan, Jack Verschogr
SPONSOR NAMES 
PTT Telecom,Philip Morris,Interstevedoring,Oranjeboom,Trans World,Morcon B.V.,Gunco B.V.,Pepe Jeanswear,KLM,*Stage Accompany B.V.*,Gemeente Rotterdam

PRODUCTION CREDITS & ACKNOWLEDGEMENTS

Idea & Concept Development: K&B Media B.V.

Production: K&B Niehe Evenementen v.o.f.

Communication & Public Relations: Adviesburo Winkelman & van Hessen B. V.

Light: Globe Show Center N.V.

Sound: Stage RenVStageAccompany B.V.

Decor: New Graphics/Globe Show Center N.V.

Spedal Constructions: Cees Lether Decorbouw B. V.

Generators: Laning Europe Rental B.V.

Special Effects: JNS Pyrotechniek B.V.,Special Effects B.V.,Broekhoff Vuurwerk B.V.

----------


## MatthiasB

he olvaar heb je soms pic's waar je de goldenscan's goed op ziet hangen voor mij en Jurrie

----------


## olvaar_be

@Matthias : nope ... ik heb zelf geen foto's meer .. heb wel nog de orginele podium-plannen ergens liggen thuis .. heeey da's lang geleden zunne

----------


## dawizze

> citaat:SA vertelde toentertijd dat dit het grootste geluidsysteem ooit ter wereld gebruikt was. Het zou 500 MW geweest zijn.



1000watt= 1kilowatt, 1000 kilowatt= 1megawatt, 500megawatt= 
500 000 000 watt??? 

Mvg

----------


## Jurrie

Waar zijn die krengen gebleven... toch niet ook in de maas [ :Embarrassment: )] dan ga ik morgenochtend toch echt nog ff dreggen  :Big Grin:

----------


## jakobjan

Jurrie,   als het over die blauwe jongens hebt,   die staan her en der bij SA rent partners in Nederland  en andere landen.    De meeste zullen al wel verkocht zijn.

Ik heb ooit nog met zo'n  set gedraait,  stond een mooi metalen plaatje achterop, met het nummer dat de kast kreeg in de stack  :Smile:

----------


## Jurrie

Ik heb het eigenlijk over de clay paky's  :Smile:

----------


## olvaar_be

Allemaal Versleten  :Smile:  .. Rot gedraaid .. 

Vooral die gobo- en kleurwielen .. waren in die tijd nog GROOOOT .. dus ook zwaarder... Wat niet goed is voor de lagertjes van de motortjes (koper busjes) .. Een scan hangt steeds in dezelfde riching.. dus die asjes 'zakken'/frezen als het ware door het stappenmotortje .. 
Als je er nog ziet, ze hebben allen hetzelfde probleem ... 
Als de shutter nog werkt  :Wink:  dan zijn ze nog goed voor kleine discotheken ... maar niet meer voor het preciezere werk ... stappen overslaan ... of zelfs niet meer starten met stappen ... En als er tijdens een grote en vooral dure productie zo eentje blijft openstaan tijden black-out .. ik kan je verzekeren dat iedereen dat gezien heeft  :Smile: 

Groeten
Peter

----------


## MatthiasB

ow bij de mijne nog niks van gemert al moet ik zeggen dat ze enkel maar in test modus gelopen hebben  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Carl

> citaat:1000watt= 1kilowatt, 1000 kilowatt= 1megawatt, 500megawatt= 
> 500 000 000 watt???



Ja, je hebt gelijk, ik bedoelde 500 kW, ofwel een half miljoen Watt.
Zeker niet 500 miljoen Watt.

Toch nog wel een heel beetje! (ook als het niet helemaal waar was)

1k x Sorry!

----------


## movinghead

@ Jurrie
Er hangen twee in een dixo waar ik vroeger gewerkt heb. Heb ze toen open gehad en ze helemaal uit elkaar gehaald. Das een jaar of 6 terug denk ik. Alles schoon gemaakt, nieuw lampie erin en hoppaaa. Was voor het eerst dat ik aan een scan had zitten werken, en was dan ook erg blij dat ik hem weer in elkaar kreeg, en vooral, dat hij het weer deed. En ik sta versteld van de oer degelijkheid van die dingen. Ze doen het namelijk nog steeds. Ze waren tot op 2 jaar terug ook nog erg precies met hun positionering. Ben er al een tijd niet geweest dus ik kan niet echt zeggen of dat op dit moment nog steeds zo is. En wat je zegt over die kleuren en gobowielen is inderdaad waar. Alles is groot.
Hoe oud zullen die dingen nu zijn. Jaartje of 17 - 18?

----------


## MatthiasB

de mijne die ik kocht hebben 2 jaar in een vochtige stoffige kelder gelegen. ik stak ze in de stekker op test mode en alles deed het perfect wel ja hier en daar wat smeermiddel veranderd maar goed alles deed het nog

----------


## WTT

Wat grappig dat ik niemand hoor over  waarom het geluid zo slecht was. Dat is toch niet zo'n groot geheim S.A. heeft met pijn en moeite toendertijd de kastjes klaar gekregen voor het OOG !!!!!!
Niet voor de oortjes zo ongeveer de helft van de toen gebruikte kasten waren leeg empty. Tja niemand in nederland had nog ervaring met zoveel geluid dus wat the fuck een goede promo stunt. (als het had gewerkt) nuy luide dit min of meer het failisiment van SA in.

----------


## Janpa

Ja WTT dat klopt en er schijnen bij het op ruimen ook nog een paar containers met SA verdwenen te zijn.

----------


## R. den Ridder

je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat 1 concert het einde van SA is begonnen he, dan moet het wel ernstig slecht zijn geweest, of was dit concert een soort opwarmer voor de performersets die je in den lande nog regelmatig tegenkomt met het sa-net logo?

----------


## R. den Ridder

zie ook de volgende link, bij de bezoekersverhalen komt toch naar voren dat het geluid zachter ging dan wat mogelijk is geweest...hoe zit dat nu allemaal?

http://elsew.com/data/concerts.htm

----------


## Gast1401081

a was een europees subsiedieproject tbv technologie en ontwikkeling, dus er was BUDGET
b was in de waalhaven tussen de boompjes en noordereiland, tussen de willemsbrug en de (*latergebouwde ) zwaan.
c multi lag idd over de bodem, en is snachts gekapt. ( zal er nog wel liggen)
d ik stond daar een half jaartje eerder, met een speedboat-race, en 250.000 man op een 100V-ring, met een defecte mengtafel.
e schijnt dat Prince later die SA-set grotendeels meegenomen heeft naar amerika, voor de stadion-tour
f Geluid over water laten beamen beteked enorm goed koppelen, en dat ging nou net niet met die ribbons, daar moet je compressie-drivers voor hebben.
g feestje is mede de oorzaak geweest van oa de line-array-opkomst, en de ontwikkeling van de SB-1-schotel.
h er was naderhand een hele discussie over 3 dB minder spl, en de mogelijke bezuiniging op het hout.

Maar die Vangelis-show heb ik ook maar op de buis gezien. ( wel heel veel over gelezen, indertijd)

----------


## Jurrie

Mac, was dat de regatta? (komen ineens allemaal herrinneringen boven... stond daar altijd als klein ventje naar die retesnelle jankende bootjes te kijken  :Smile:

----------


## JoopS

Ik kan het mij nog goed herinneren.
Ik heb zelf aan het evenement gewerkt.

Ik heb er ook nog foto's van.

Het geluid was inderdaad bagger....de helft van de SA kasten waren leeg !!!!


Joop Syaranamual

----------


## Contour

Wat bezielt je als je kasten zonder drivers erin gaat neerzetten? Dan lijkt het dus 2x zoveel materiaal maar het gaat echter even hard! Dan maak je toch meer indruk met een halve stack lijkt me.

Dat van die W-bins vind ik wel humor. Maar hadden ze eerst dan gewoon frontloaded bassen neergezet? Daarvoor zouden die lui van SA toch voldoende ervaring voor moeten hebben om te weten dat dat niet goed werkt voor zo'n enorme klus.

Waarschijnlijk hadden ze indertijd beter een stuk of 40 EAW KF-940 laten overkomen, ze blauw geverft en gezegt dat dit hun nieuwste kasten waren. Dan was het laag tenminste in orde geweest.

Ribbons voor het hoog op 200 meter afstand... ook dubieus!

MVG Contour

----------


## berth

Hallo Heren ,
Heb zelf de "eer" gehad om aan dit project mee te werken in opdracht van SA.
Wil er wel nu vast bijzeggen dat ik geen SA fan ben!!
Wil effe een paar dingen verhelderen.

Multi ging niet door het water  want het audio signaal werdt op de buhne door een techneut van Vangelis gemixt.
Wel de kabels voor televisie ,camera kabels dus liepen door het water en zijn vanwege de grote stroming aldaar afgezonken met stenen eraan en na de show inderdaad afgeknipt.

De monitoring van Vangelis bestond uit 24 SA bleu boxen en zijn op verzoek van Vangelis aangevuld met als ik me goed herriner 16 SA W-bins.

De opmerking dat er lege Performer kasten tussen de PAstacks stonden is helaas niet waar alle kasten waren vol en deden volledig mee in het systeem.
(Nee ik ben geen SA fan)

De manier waarop het gestackt was kon inderdaad nooit een bevredigend resultaat geven,erg veel fase problemen.
Het audiosignaal wat op de buhne gemixt werd ging via een zender naar de overkant van het water en daar was de eindcontrolle.
Wil iemand nog meer tech.details weten hoor ik het wel.
Vindt m'n verhaal nu lang genoeg!

----------


## berth

Dat van die W-bins vind ik wel humor. Maar hadden ze eerst dan gewoon frontloaded bassen neergezet? Daarvoor zouden die lui van SA toch voldoende ervaring voor moeten hebben om te weten dat dat niet goed werkt voor zo'n enorme klus.

Waren dus alleen voor Vangelis monitoring!!!

----------


## berth

c multi lag idd over de bodem, en is snachts gekapt. ( zal er nog wel liggen)
*Multi was er niet omdat het geluid op de buhne gemixt werd en dan via zenders naar de desbetreffende plek ging*.

f Geluid over water laten beamen beteked enorm goed koppelen, en dat ging nou net niet met die ribbons, daar moet je compressie-drivers voor hebben.
*Ribbons klinken mooi maar gaan inderdaad niet hard genoeg!!*

----------


## berth

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sompi_
> 
> was dit niet gedaan door een Belgische Firma 
> zie site www.globeshowcenter.com



klopt!!!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jurrie_
> 
> Mac, was dat de regatta? (komen ineens allemaal herrinneringen boven... stond daar altijd als klein ventje naar die retesnelle jankende bootjes te kijken



Yep, dus

----------


## Knakkerz

kheb ffe op die site gekeken.... en pfuuh wat hebben die lui wel niet gekocht aan parre... moet je dit zien 
http://www.globeshowcenter.com/guaranty/lightf.htm

----------


## William

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Knakkerz_
> 
> kheb ffe op die site gekeken.... en pfuuh wat hebben die lui wel niet gekocht aan parre... moet je dit zien 
> http://www.globeshowcenter.com/guaranty/lightf.htm



Stroomvoorzieningen? uuuuh is een groepje van 16 amp voldoenden? :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb dat op VHS video... :Wink:  als ik mezelf niet vergis de making of en de uitvoering... :Wink:

----------


## @ndrew

heeft er iemand nog beeld opnames liggen??

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Goh, 

dat concert, dat kan ik me nog heel goed herinneren, je kon vanuit de Metro die er langs reed, meekijken met de repetities... 

Mijn vader moet dat waarschijnlijk nog ergens op VHS hebben, ik kan me herinneren dat hij dat heeft opgenomen... ben alleen bang dat dat goed speuren wordt in zijn archief...

----------


## @ndrew

> Goh, 
> 
> dat concert, dat kan ik me nog heel goed herinneren, je kon vanuit de Metro die er langs reed, meekijken met de repetities... 
> 
> Mijn vader moet dat waarschijnlijk nog ergens op VHS hebben, ik kan me herinneren dat hij dat heeft opgenomen... ben alleen bang dat dat goed speuren wordt in zijn archief...



ik zoek namelijk het stuk film dat ze aan het opbouwen zijn en bezig zijn met de repetities het concert heb ik al liggen.

----------


## masterblaster

JAmmer dat dit soort concerten nooit meer van dit formaat op dit soort locaties worden gegeven

----------


## Jurrie

Ik wil die Clay Paky's in actie zien... en ik ben ook erg benieuwd naar die lichttafel!

Olaf, kun jij voor mij een kopie maken van die band?

----------


## berth

> Volgens mij komt er heeeeeeel veel bij kijken qua veiligheid, Planning zal wel ruim van tevoren gedaan zijn, ook de opbouw zal sowieso wel een dag hebben geduurd.
> 
> Maar over veiligheid hierover bedacht ik het volgende :
> 
> - Welke Technici lopen er op je '' bouwveld'' rond + ARBO 
> - Stroomberekeningen
> - Vooral het riggen, Het zal maar gebeuren dat je Constructie naar beneden valt, En toch zie je het af en toe gebeuren
> - als het regent......wat dan.....
> - Alles Ge-aard......
> ...



.Opbouw duurde een week en Jaaaa ,het regende!!!!

----------


## ella1967

ik heb de live uitzending dat ze toen gaven op de nederlandse tv nog op vcr ... Mijn man William Verleye (zonder 'n' ) werkte er voor de belichting. ik hou de video als een zéér mooie herinnering aan die regenachtige dagen ... William overleed in 1996.

----------


## Baloo Aus Denderloo

*Hello 
Ik ben Bertrand Bois d'Enghien en mijn firma "Globe Show Center" heeft voor dit project gewerkt.
(Ik ben een franstalig Belg , dus "sorry" voor mijn "arme Nederlands" 
Ik was betrokken bij dit project als TV lichtman en onder anderen, ook de 5 takels bedienen voor het zakken van de Sigma Σ op het einde.*




> ik heb de live uitzending dat ze toen gaven op de nederlandse tv nog op vcr ... Mijn man William Verleye (zonder 'n' ) werkte er voor de belichting. ik hou de video als een zéér mooie herinnering aan die regenachtige dagen ... William overleed in 1996.



*Er zijn ook 2 van mijn vrienden die sindsdien overleden zijn.
Yves de Schrijver is in 1992 in een auto ongeluk overleden, en Hans Schelfout is in Februari 2008 overleden. (Zie Credits)* 




> .Opbouw duurde een week en Jaaaa ,het regende!!!!



*Regenen, en wind, alles op een ponton die "gelast" was op een tweede ponton, allemaal gesteund door 2 mega kraan van Smit tak.
het tweede ponton was voor de 2 kranen van 60m voor het hijsen van het lichtstruktuur op het einde van de show * 




> JAmmer dat dit soort concerten nooit meer van dit formaat op dit soort locaties worden gegeven



*Moest jij weten welk budget het heel project gekost heeft, het verteld alles !*




> ik zoek namelijk het stuk film dat ze aan het opbouwen zijn en bezig zijn met de repetities het concert heb ik al liggen.







> heeft er iemand nog beeld opnames liggen??



*Ja*




> Stroomvoorzieningen? uuuuh is een groepje van 16 amp voldoenden?



*62 aggregaten in bijna alle "hoeken" van Rotterdam.
Alleen op hep hoofdpodium waren 2 x 500KVA gelinked (1.400 Amps) voor de TV , Scans, en ParCans !* 




> c multi lag idd over de bodem, en is snachts gekapt. ( zal er nog wel liggen)
> *Multi was er niet omdat het geluid op de buhne gemixt werd en dan via zenders naar de desbetreffende plek ging*.Geluid over water laten beamen beteked enorm goed koppelen, en dat ging nou net niet met die ribbons, daar moet je compressie-drivers voor hebben.
> *Ribbons klinken mooi maar gaan inderdaad niet hard genoeg!!*



 *Exact !* 




> Dat van die W-bins vind ik wel humor. Maar hadden ze eerst dan gewoon frontloaded bassen neergezet? Daarvoor zouden die lui van SA toch voldoende ervaring voor moeten hebben om te weten dat dat niet goed werkt voor zo'n enorme klus.
> Waren dus alleen voor Vangelis monitoring!!!



*Vangelis heeft tijdens de repetities 18 van de 36 "Blue Box" van Stage Accompany gewoon na 30 seconden kapot gespeeld met "infra bass" geluiden.
De dag daarna, heeft S.A. 12 W-Bins en één Cross Over geplaats (en 18 nieuwe Blue-Box)*




> Hallo Heren ,
> Heb zelf de "eer" gehad om aan dit project mee te werken in opdracht van SA.
> Wil er wel nu vast bijzeggen dat ik geen SA fan ben!!
> Wil effe een paar dingen verhelderen.
> Multi ging niet door het water  want het audio signaal werdt op de buhne door een techneut van Vangelis gemixt.
> Wel de kabels voor televisie ,camera kabels dus liepen door het water en zijn vanwege de grote stroming aldaar afgezonken met stenen eraan en na de show inderdaad afgeknipt.
> De monitoring van Vangelis bestond uit 24 SA bleu boxen en zijn op verzoek van Vangelis aangevuld met als ik me goed herriner 16 SA W-bins.
> De opmerking dat er lege Performer kasten tussen de PAstacks stonden is helaas niet waar alle kasten waren vol en deden volledig mee in het systeem.
> (Nee ik ben geen SA fan)
> ...



*Het klop bijna ellemaal 
Er waren 36 BB en 12 W-Bins* 




> Ik kan het mij nog goed herinneren.
> Ik heb zelf aan het evenement gewerkt.
> Ik heb er ook nog foto's van.
> Het geluid was inderdaad bagger....de helft van de SA kasten waren leeg !!!!
> Joop Syaranamual



*Onzin !
Alle kasten waren "vol"* 




> a was een europees subsiedieproject tbv technologie en ontwikkeling, dus er was BUDGET
> b was in de waalhaven tussen de boompjes en noordereiland, tussen de willemsbrug en de (*latergebouwde ) zwaan.
> c multi lag idd over de bodem, en is snachts gekapt. ( zal er nog wel liggen)
> d ik stond daar een half jaartje eerder, met een speedboat-race, en 250.000 man op een 100V-ring, met een defecte mengtafel.
> e schijnt dat Prince later die SA-set grotendeels meegenomen heeft naar amerika, voor de stadion-tour
> f Geluid over water laten beamen beteked enorm goed koppelen, en dat ging nou net niet met die ribbons, daar moet je compressie-drivers voor hebben.
> g feestje is mede de oorzaak geweest van oa de line-array-opkomst, en de ontwikkeling van de SB-1-schotel.
> h er was naderhand een hele discussie over 3 dB minder spl, en de mogelijke bezuiniging op het hout.
> Maar die Vangelis-show heb ik ook maar op de buis gezien. ( wel heel veel over gelezen, indertijd)



*Alles 100%correct* 




> Waar zijn die krengen gebleven... toch niet ook in de maas [)] dan ga ik morgenochtend toch echt nog ff dreggen



*er waren 2 "triacs kabels van 400m lengte met gewichten naar de bodem van de Maas voor 2 camera's.
Na de show, hebben wij geprobeerd om ze te recupereren, maar het was onmogelijk dus hebben wij de kabels geknipt.
ze moeten daar nog zijn !*

----------


## Baloo Aus Denderloo

> Ik heb hier de 'Credits' teruggevonden op het internet, misschien staan er wel bekenden of forumleden tussen.
> Het is wel een hele waslijst 
> 
> Production Supervisors: Arno Geul, Friedwart Barfod
> 
> Production Team: Mireille Berg,Ruud Koornstra sr.,Geert-Jan Verwiel,Marion Versluys,Annemieke Wapperom,Dankert Westbroek
> 
> Commercial Production: Ruud Koornstra jr.
> 
> ...







> was dit niet gedaan door een Belgische Firma 
> zie site Globe Show Center



*Yep !  Deze firma doet geen shows meer !
Nog 6 TV studio's voor de Kurdische T.V.*




> Voor meer inlichtingen kijk ook hier eens .. met de history op R&D international 
> Er zal voor de meesten wel een lichtje (par-tje ?) gaan branden ...
> 
> www.caseconsole.com
> 
> Als er gesproken wordt over "A few Computer wizards and engineers " dan bedoelt men mijn vader (en zijn studenten)
> *Ben jij de zoon van Henri of van Ferdinand ?* 
> Hij is ermee gestopt in 1992 .. Een van zijn student doet nog steeds mee in het hele gebeuren .. (Zit nu ook achter de MAXXYZ)*Exact, Mark Colemont* 
> (moest eigenlijk 'onder contract' stoppen voor minstens 10jaar , maar dat heeft mijn vader door de vingers gezien)
> ...







> Kabels over de bodem van de Maas? Die mogen dan wel langs een stevige staalkabel zijn vastgezet, want de stroming is daar behoorlijk sterk.
> Ik was er niet bij, maar dat is toch mijn eerste ingeving. 
> Mijn idee: aggregaat ook op het ponten en de signalen met zenders.



*Volledig gelijk* 




> Waar zijn die goldenscans gebleven?...



*Er draaien nog  12 in een van de studio's van de Koerdische T.V.
Nog steeds perfect in orde ! zelfs na 20 jaar !* 




> nou op het rechte stuk zitten naar mijn telling zoown 256 parretjes dat 2keer is 512 + 240 + 2*29 = 810 parretjes 
> dus ongeveer 810 parretjes hangen er in die M 
> groetjes joentjah



*Er waren 824 PAR64 lampen
(16 x 24 ACL 250w in Kaders van 6x4)
( 12 x 24 Raylites 500w  in kaders van 6x4)
( 2 x 16 CP60 1Kw in kaders van 4x4)
( 4 x 6 CP60 1 Kw in driehoeken van 3+2+1 )* 




> DE kleuren op de gebouwen (achterkant) werd gedaan met Colormag kleurenscrollers ...
> Ik weet niet of dat nog bestaat .. (kleuren filter was 1 vierkante meter per kleur [:-)]
> Met een 5kW flood eronder ..



*Neen !  104 x Philips Arenavision 1800W met Diafora 10 kleuren wisselaren die rekstreeks vannuit Frankrijk kwamen.
Kleurfilter was 60cm X 60cm* 

 Groetjes / Salutations
*ЗĂŁΘŎ*

----------


## Stoney3K

> *Onzin !
> Alle kasten waren "vol"...*



Maar de helft was dus al voor de show door Vangelis naar de maan gespeeld, waardoor ze die 12 W-bins nog bij moesten zetten. De helft van de originele kasten was dus niet functioneel, ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ze de moeite hebben genomen om die in de tussentijd even uit de stack te tillen.  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Poeh, indrukwekkend!

Waarom wordt zoiets majestueus niet weer georganiseerd?

En, heeft iemand afbeeldingen van die _shitload_ aan dat mooie SA?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Baloo Aus Denderloo

> Maar de helft was dus al voor de show door Vangelis naar de maan gespeeld, waardoor ze die 12 W-bins nog bij moesten zetten. De helft van de originele kasten was dus niet functioneel, ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ze de moeite hebben genomen om die in de tussentijd even uit de stack te tillen.



*Ik heb het over de "Blue Boxes" op het podium die als "monitoring" moesten dienen.

Vangelis heeft 18 "Blue Boxes" in minder dan één minuut kapot gespeeld.

Het was zoiets van : 
-" En, alles werkt James ?   

-" Yes sir !  


Volume pedal induwen en "TTCHHHHOOOOOOiiiiiinnnnggggggggggg !
(een geluid met veel harmonisch gehalte)

- Not Bad !

Dan "Tchiiiiinnng, tchaaaaang , tchooooonnnnng, TCHOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNGGGGG, TCHOOOOOOOOOOOOPLPLPLPLPLPLPLLLLPLLPPPLLLPPLLLLL (zeeeerrrrrr deeeeeep !)

FLOP FLOP FLOP FLOP FLOOOOOOOPPPPPPPP  (precies geluid van een lekke band)

Resultaat: 18 Blue Box met onplofte speakers ! 

Iedereen on stage was met een gevoel van "Holy Shit" !!!   

Ed Wijnker (CEO Stage.Accompany.) was een beetje boos !  



De "Performers Series" waren (van mij weten) volledige kasten* 

 Groetjes Salutations
*ЗĂŁΘŎ*

----------


## @lex

> Poeh, indrukwekkend!
> 
> Waarom wordt zoiets majestueus niet weer georganiseerd?
> 
> En, heeft iemand afbeeldingen van die _shitload_ aan dat mooie SA?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Ik denk vanwege een voorgenomen 200.000.000,- aan bezuinigingen in de kunstensector?

@lex

----------


## koentjes

kwam toevallig nog dit filmpje tegen daarnet:

YouTube - Hymne Rotterdam 1991 Vangelis

----------


## Baloo Aus Denderloo

> kwam toevallig nog dit filmpje tegen daarnet:
> 
> YouTube - Hymne Rotterdam 1991 Vangelis



*    Amaï  !  Voor mij, lijkt het zoals gisteren !

Mooi !
E
r zijn nog "related" video's op You tube te vinden ! 

Bedankt om dit video te posten ! * 
*Vangelis concert in Rotterdam, Netherlands
Deze vidéo heeft nog "the Sound Check" wanneer hij 18 Stage Accompany  "Blue Box" totall loss speelt !*

*Klik Klik Klik*

Avec  Macromedia Flash Player 10
Durée:  00:07:09

 Salutations
*ЗĂŁΘŎ*

----------


## rinus bakker

citaat:
*"Ed Wijnker (CEO Stage.Accompany.) was een beetje boos !  "*

Dit is ook nog wel eens andersom geweest:
genoeg mensen die boos waren op deze "CEO".

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> *
> Deze vidéo heeft nog "the Sound Check" wanneer hij 18 Stage Accompany  "Blue Box" totall loss speelt !*



Hey,

wat staat daar voor enorme 'sub?'mixer links van Vangelis?
Doet mij sterk denken aan zo'n oude DDA Q series...

Wat werd daar op gemixt? Alleen die 'paar' synthesizers?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Baloo Aus Denderloo

> Hey,
> 
> wat staat daar voor enorme 'sub?'mixer links van Vangelis?
> Doet mij sterk denken aan zo'n oude DDA Q series...
> 
> Wat werd daar op gemixt? Alleen die 'paar' synthesizers?
> 
> Groeten Hugo



*Perfect gezien, Hugo !
DDA serie Q 32 kanalen / 8 groepen / 4 Matrix en 3 masters (incl. mono mix)

Die was voor de monitoring van Vangelis.

Er waren 6 tracks met een "basis playback" van de liedjes, bedoeld voor de synchronisatie van alle de LASERs met een "time code".
24 kanalen waren voor de Keyboards, Samplers en anderen effecten.
Alles was nadien opgenomen op een 32 track digital tape recorder in een apparte regie "container" waar de "mix" ook was gedaan, en door 3 transmitters/zenders per kant, naar de "P.A ponton's" waren verzonden.* 

 Salutations
*ЗĂŁΘŎ*

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> *Perfect gezien, Hugo !
> DDA serie Q 32 kanalen / 8 groepen / 4 Matrix en 3 masters (incl. mono mix)*



Ha Baloo,

dus toch! De resolutie van het filmpje op Youtube is helaas niet zo hoog, maar aangezien ik tot voor kort altijd op een DDA S-Series heb gewerkt meende ik er al een DDA in te herkennen.

Tafel lijkt erg op de S-Series, ware het niet dat de Q serie een bredere (uitgebreidere) meterbrug heeft.


Bedankt voor je toelichting in ieder geval, een erg mooi en interessant project!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Stoney3K

Leuk om hier weer de details van te horen!

Heb je toevallig ook wat informatie over wat er aan lasers stond? Spectra-Physics of Coherent argon-koppen?

----------


## Baloo Aus Denderloo

> Leuk om hier weer de details van te horen!
> 
> Heb je toevallig ook wat informatie over wat er aan lasers stond? Spectra-Physics of Coherent argon-koppen?



*Hélaas, dat is een domein waar ik nog geen groot ervaring had, er waren "laserologues" van Holland, België, Frankrijk en Engeland aanwezig voor die show !

Ik weet nog "iets" van de stroom distributie voor de 3 lasers op de daken van de gebouwen achteraan.

Er waren 3 aggregaten van 63 Amps 3phase ( ±35Kw )

Lasers waren "ingebouwd" in "portacabins" met computers, waterpompen en zo voort.

Nadien, zijn de "portacabins" met een helicopter op de daken van de gebouwen geplaats 

Stroomkabel tot beneden, time code via de PTT telecom, en water afgetakt bij elk gebouw.

Beter contact met Frits van RESAL opnemen ( lasershow ), 

Ik hou liever geen onzin vertellen.

Moest het nu gebeuren, zo ik met Spectra-Physics "Chroma 10" werken, maar 20 jaar geleden... I don't know ! Sorry * 

 Salutations
*ЗĂŁΘŎ*

----------


## moderator

Heb je erg lang in die laser gekeken, dat je van die gruwelijk onleesbare lettertypes en kleurtjes gebruikt?

----------


## salsa

Wat ook zo'n prestige project geweest was: World Liberty Concert 1995

Veel speakers, niet eens alles aangesloten, puur voor de records...


Dave

----------


## 4AC

Heb je meer voor ons relevante info? Foto's ook misschien?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## salsa

Neem ff contact op met The Production Factory zij hebben vast nog wel meer info.

Ik heb destijds alleen daar rond gelopen om het een en ander kwa geluid neer te zetten, en ik kan je vertellen dat er veel gezet werd maar dat niet alles aangesloten was..

Volgens mij moest dit opgaan voor de Guinnes Book of Record kwa geluid op een festival ofzo..

Dave

----------


## koekie

> Poeh, indrukwekkend!
> 
> Waarom wordt zoiets majestueus niet weer georganiseerd?
> 
> En, heeft iemand afbeeldingen van die _shitload_ aan dat mooie SA?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



hoi teun ik zal eens gaan zoeken, we hadden vroeger op kantoor een foto van 1 ponton vol met S.A. performer 2-26.

mvg koekie

----------


## pilot

Er heeft ooit een heel stuk over in de soundcheck gestaan.

----------


## 4AC

> hoi teun ik zal eens gaan zoeken, we hadden vroeger op kantoor een foto van 1 ponton vol met S.A. performer 2-26.
> 
> mvg koekie



Super, ik ben benieuwd.

Wat is 'kantoor' als ik vragen mag?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## koekie

> Super, ik ben benieuwd.
> 
> Wat is 'kantoor' als ik vragen mag?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



hoi teun,

Ik ben ooit begonnen (gewoon domweg spullen sjouwen 1987) bij soundpromotion in alkmaar was toen een S.A partner. De eigenaar toen heeft die foto`s ga hem morgen even bellen. Deden toen turn up the bass on tour samen met relight. Ook performers geleverd bij eerste id&t feest final exame (ik meen in opdracht van relight) jaarbeurs 1988.

groet koekie

----------


## jakobjan

Wij hadden inderdaad ook zo'n foto hangen op ons kantoor.  voorheen Cazemier LGB nu AVL Concept.    daar hangen ze volgens mij nog steeds.

De gebruikte performers hadden ook een nummerplaatje op de achterkant.  wij hadden er ook een paar.

----------


## koekie

> hoi teun ik zal eens gaan zoeken, we hadden vroeger op kantoor een foto van 1 ponton vol met S.A. performer 2-26.
> 
> mvg koekie



hee teun heb 3 foto`s gevonden en op mijn mail staan. Ga vanavond even proberen hoe ik ze op het forum krijg. o

mvg koekie

----------


## 4AC

Een tutorial daarvoor:





> *Algemeen:*
> Voordat je een foto kan plaatsen op t forum, een kleine uitleg hoe t  ongeveer werkt. Een foto moet continu geschikbaar zijn, dus een foto kan  niet op het forum geplaatst worden als die op je eigen PC staat, of in  je e-mail. Daarvoor moet een foto op het internet staan. Hoe je dat moet  doen, en een foto posten op t forum, staat hier stap voor stap  beschreven. Als je nog een vraag hebt, stel hem aan iemand, kijk of er  iemand online is, en vraag het daaraan voor de snelste beantwoorden.  Vraag het anders aan een moderator, die zullen veel voor je doen, om het  jou/u zo duidelijk mogelijk te krijgen
> 
> 
> *Het uploaden van foto's KAN als volgt:* 
> 
> Ga naar www.tinypic.com 
> Klik vervolgens op Bladeren, en zoek de locatie op waar de foto op je  eigen harde schijf staat. selcteer deze foto , Klik vervolgens op  Submit. Dan moet de foto binnen een aantal seconde geupload zijn.
> Vervolgens ga je dan naar de 2e URL waar IMG voorstaat. Kopieer de volledige URL en plak deze hier in een bericht
> ...



Mvg,

Teun

----------


## koekie

Hoi teun ,

Bedankt voor de simpele instructie,

Hierbij de 3 foto`s hoop dat je ze leuk vind!

----------


## koekie

ik zie dat ik 1 foto 2 x heb gekopieerd hierbij de 3e met dank aan jan kaal voormalig eigenaar soundpromotion

----------


## G.P.Fransen

OMG geweldig  :Big Grin:  

Thnx!!!

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor zover ik kan nagaan staan er 96 subs en 96 toppen. :EEK!: 
Als alles aangesloten zou zijn geweest moet je helemaal gek geworden zijn van de kamfiltereffecten (of zouden ze die toen nog niet uitgevonden hebben?) :Wink:

----------


## salsa

Volgens mij staan er meer subs dan toppen...

Kamfiltereffect, ach..menig doorsnee bezoeker/luisteraar heeft geen idee...

----------


## showband

zoals al eerder gezegd. Het klonk ook niet goed. Maar het was wel erg indrukwekkend.  :Wink: 

Dat 1000drummers spektakel wat ook rond die periode daar is gehouden was ter plaatse ook geen reet aan. Rotterdam heeft vaker evenementen gehouden waar je op TV beter naar kan kijken dan live.  :Cool: 

even terzijde. indoor zou je met dit setje een nasty hardcore houseparty kunnen neerzetten. Ik denk zelfs dat je met deze set een DJ zoveel monitor zou kunnen geven dat ie het genoeg vind.....








o.k. dat laatste is overdreven  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Bedankt! Echt fantastische foto's.
Het eerste wat me te binnen schiet is natuurlijk: wauw.
Het tweede: hmm, nah, lobing/comb filtering.
Haha!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## koekie

Beste allemaal,
ik hoop dat jullie de foto`s leuk vinden en of het nou wel of niet goed heeft geklonken... ik vond het wel grappig die stapel met blauw hout...

Zoals je ziet op de foto(achterzijde speakers) is er nog geen kabel aangesloten dit omdat ze de laatste rij toppen er nog op moesten zetten,even ter info.

gr koekie

----------


## frederic

> Ik meen me wel te herrineren dat het geluid een prestigeprojekt was van Stage accompany. En dat er bergen blauwe kasten stonden maar het laag totaal niet aan de overkant aankwam.
> 
> Was zelf niet bij het geluid betrokken maar meen me (van wél betrokkenen) de opmerking te herrinneren dat er op het laatste moment nog W-bins zijn bijgezet...._stiekum_
> 
> Mac? weet jij het fijne van? [8)]
> Het moet wel wat stroom hebben verbruikt. []
> 
> In dezelfde periode nog betrokken geweest bij 1000-drummers.



Wat een afgang voor SA  :Big Grin:

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Indrukwekkend, mooi ook om die foto's van de stacks te zien.

Ik was toen zelf elf en de videobeelden en foto's doen mij dus op een heel andere manier terugkijken naar die tijd. De tijd toen enkel toetsenisten nog volksstammen konden trekken  :Big Grin: 

Deze man had jaloers geweest.

----------


## koekie

> Indrukwekkend, mooi ook om die foto's van de stacks te zien.
> 
> Ik was toen zelf elf en de videobeelden en foto's doen mij dus op een heel andere manier terugkijken naar die tijd. De tijd toen enkel toetsenisten nog volksstammen konden trekken 
> 
> Deze man had jaloers geweest.



ja en toen waren we ruim 15 jaar verder wat gaat de ontwikkeling dan snel

----------


## Aart Rietveld

> zoals al eerder gezegd. Het klonk ook niet goed. Maar het was wel erg indrukwekkend.



Ik was er bij als bezoeker en stond recht voor het podium aan de overzijde van het water. Het slechte laag is me niet opgevallen (was ook nog niet actief in de audiowereld...) maar het ging wel hard: mijn JVC S-VHS-recorder ging qua audio volledig over zijn nek.

Wel weet ik nog dat het een flink deel van de avond regende, dat gaf wel een leuk effect met de lasers.

----------


## R. den Ridder

7 jaar nadat de originele poster zich afvraagt wie het zich nog herinnert is het mogelijk wat oude koeien ophalen, maar niettemin heeft de kelder van LSI weer wat moois opgeleverd: 

http://www.lsionline.co.uk/magazine/...%20Issue69.pdf

In de andere issues staat een stuk over de opening van de central studios met foto's van een kekke Steve Kemp, helaas staat 3 issues verder zijn necrologie er in. Ik heb die man nooit meegemaakt, maar zijn invloed en inzet moeten legendarisch geweest zijn tijdens de jaren '80 en vroege jaren '90:

http://www.lsionline.co.uk/magazine/...%20Issue67.pdf
http://www.lsionline.co.uk/magazine/...%20Issue70.pdf

----------


## G.P.Fransen

> 7 jaar nadat de originele poster zich afvraagt wie het zich nog herinnert is het mogelijk wat oude koeien ophalen, maar niettemin heeft de kelder van LSI weer wat moois opgeleverd: 
> 
> http://www.lsionline.co.uk/magazine/...SI Issue69.pdf
> 
> In de andere issues staat een stuk over de opening van de central studios met foto's van een kekke Steve Kemp, helaas staat 3 issues verder zijn necrologie er in. Ik heb die man nooit meegemaakt, maar zijn invloed en inzet moeten legendarisch geweest zijn tijdens de jaren '80 en vroege jaren '90:
> 
> http://www.lsionline.co.uk/magazine/...SI Issue67.pdf
> http://www.lsionline.co.uk/magazine/...SI Issue70.pdf




Thanks for the awesome link!

Geweldig die apparatuur uit die tijd te zien  :Big Grin:  ben ik weer een nachtje zoet mee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

